
Show HN: Butler, tmux for your Chrome tabs - winniethemu
https://github.com/yemutex/butler
======
sshamoon
Ha - great idea. Does it help with memory in any way?

~~~
winniethemu
When you detach a session, all the associated tabs are put away, so I guess it
helps with memory by having fewer tabs.

